# Win7 gadgets



## t77snapshot (Jul 30, 2009)

Are there any gadgets for Windows 7 that monitor cpu and gpu temps? ..or at least cpu temps?


----------



## BroBQ (Jul 30, 2009)

this should get you started

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windowsvista/tp/vistagadgetssu.htm

Just search google for windows 7 gadets... Should get tons of hits. Also, most of the vista gadgets should work with W7


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 30, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> this should get you started
> 
> http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windowsvista/tp/vistagadgetssu.htm
> 
> Just search google for windows 7 gadets... Should get tons of hits. Also, most of the vista gadgets should work with W7



Thanks for the link, I always google it before I start a thread. I just didn't find exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 30, 2009)

im pretty sure that all of the vista ones work with 7 all of mine did and i had some obscure ones.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is a few:
http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=0ae2038e-03c6-4454-9729-1bfd6626cc4c&bt=1&pl=1

http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=45c58820-e955-4802-9c2d-867b8b925c0a&bt=1&pl=1

http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=eae5b056-f64d-4e58-8b91-4de93edbc37a&bt=1&pl=1

I don't remember if this one does temps, but it is nice:http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=6945a3ce-2c1e-4641-9032-0d237dc62815&bt=1&pl=1

Most seem to be ok with 7, but I did not test them extensively, I'm not big into the gadgets.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 30, 2009)

I just use everest.  That works for me...


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah I am now using Multi-sensor, which runs off Everest. This is exactly what I was looking for thanks 95Viper!


----------



## chaerin (Oct 16, 2009)

There's a lot. You should just search for it. Anyway, i'm using everest like most of the users here. It works fine.

Regards,
Chaerin
Placement financier


----------

